# Miscellaneous Herp Interests > Invertebrates >  Chaco Golden Knee

## Fraido

I'm about to pick up a Chaco Golden Knee, and I'm wondering if anybody here has any experience with them and if there are any tips I may find useful! I've been reading a lot, and I'm quite excited.

----------


## Fraido

I guess this would be a good progression thread.. Lol 

Last two were from a week or so ago.

----------

_Snoopyslim_ (01-30-2017)

----------


## Fraido

Gave this guy his first pinky mouse.. well it was closer to a fuzzy. I think he liked it.:p

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk

----------

_Snoopyslim_ (01-30-2017)

----------


## piedlover79

Awe!  He was so cute as a little spiderling!

----------

_Fraido_ (10-18-2016)

----------


## Fraido

He was even smaller than that when I got him (her?)! 😵

I don't know if I could handle having a new-to-this-world sling, so tiny.

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk

----------


## EmilyandArlo

Grammostola pulchripes are definitely the teddy bears of the tarantula world. I love the progression photos! Especially from cute little sling to looking like a "real" spider 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Fraido_ (10-18-2016)

----------


## Fraido

I love watching him change over time, he's so different looking!

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk

----------


## vix0105

> Grammostola pulchripes are definitely the teddy bears of the tarantula world. I love the progression photos! Especially from cute little sling to looking like a "real" spider 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




This is my Chaco I've had her 3 years now,her name is jinx,n she is like a teddy bear,easy to care for,n temperament is easy going,she has cockroach once every fortnight,no heat,very happy t,wen she moults she looks really bright too!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Snoopyslim_ (01-30-2017)

----------


## EmilyandArlo

> This is my Chaco I've had her 3 years now,her name is jinx,n she is like a teddy bear,easy to care for,n temperament is easy going,she has cockroach once every fortnight,no heat,very happy t,wen she moults she looks really bright too!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love her!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

vix0105 (12-28-2016)

----------


## LemonMeringuePython

> Gave this guy his first pinky mouse.. well it was closer to a fuzzy. I think he liked it.:p
> 
> Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


The best advice I can offer you is not to feed mice to tarantulas.  :Wag of the finger:   Since they're inverts, tarantulas have no need for the calcium that is found in rodents and consuming it can cause them health problems such as a wet (difficult) molt that they might die in.  I know in the wild they can resort to eating mice if necessary, but as a pet owner, if you want your tarantula to live a long life, it's best to feed insects such as crickets, meal (super) worms, silk worms, etc.  :Yes:   Enjoy your tarantula, the Grammostola pulchripes (Chaco golden knee) is an excellent choice for your first one!  :Wink:

----------

_Fraido_ (01-29-2017)

----------


## Fraido

> The best advice I can offer you is not to feed mice to tarantulas.   Since they're inverts, tarantulas have no need for the calcium that is found in rodents and consuming it can cause them health problems such as a wet (difficult) molt that they might die in.  I know in the wild they can resort to eating mice if necessary, but as a pet owner, if you want your tarantula to live a long life, it's best to feed insects such as crickets, meal (super) worms, silk worms, etc.   Enjoy your tarantula, the Grammostola pulchripes (Chaco golden knee) is an excellent choice for your first one!


It's just a treat for him. 😊

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk

----------


## Fraido

I have to get pictures sometime, but he is officially a boy! He moulted and out popped hooks, haha. 

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk

----------

